# Blood Angels or Space Wolves 1000 Pts



## Aurelian

Having trouble deciding between Space Wolves and Blood Angels for my new army. Thought I would try making 2 semi-competitive list (Not planning on any on tournaments yet, mainly friendly's) for each army and get some help from you BA/SW vets out their :biggrin:

Point Limit: 1000

Blood Angels:

2x Librarian
2x 10 Assault Marines w/2 Melta's, Power Fist, Storm Bolter
2x Predator w/Lascannon Sponsons 

Space Wolves:

Wolf Lord w/Terminator Armour
Rune Priest w/Terminator Armour 
2x 10 Grey Hunters w/ 2 Melta's, Powerfist, Mark of the Wulfren, Drop pod
2x 6 Long Fangs w/ 5 Missile Launchers


----------



## The Dog Boy

I apologize for being rude, but you posted this topic three times, and it is the exact same post that you put up on Nov. 18th, if I'm not mistaken. That post has two pages of helpful commentary to your original question which you also posted three times as I recall. What was unhelpful about the comments you received before that you felt the need to post yet again..for the sixth time?


----------



## Aurelian

Sorry for rezing this old thread. Just came back on my account after a long break. I posted this on my phone at the time so am guessing something messed up and cause me to post it multiple times XD


----------

